# Advice Please



## Sphinx (Aug 10, 2015)

I am new to coffee machines and grinders but keen to learn. I have a DeLonghi Dedica espresso machine and a coffee grinder. I have noticed that the coffee in the filter holder after making coffee is quite sodden with my coffee made in my grinder, whereas with pre-ground coffee it is always impacted and relatively dry. I always use the same pressure with each for tamping. Can anyone tell me if this mean my own ground coffee is too fine or too coarse please?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello Sphinx welcome to the forum

Weigh input , weigh output over specified time is the best way to determine grind setting

you may find this link useful

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Which flows faster when extracting, your own grind or pre-ground?


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 10, 2015)

i would say the pre-ground flows faster. My first attempt at grinding the coffee was too fine, like talcum powder, and no water flowed through at all.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Find a happy medium then, should be fairly self evident


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Aim to extract 2x the ground coffee going into the basket, in the cup (weight wise, so weigh both). Aim for this in 25-30 seconds and if it helps 60ml of volume from a double shot


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for responding, very helpful. I was just wondering though if watery coffee grounds in the filter generally indicates too coarse or too fine or is it unrelated? (I have to admit I had no idea producing espresso was such a science!...but I will get there.).


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

I think it's mainly to do with the amount of space above the coffee in your machine. While a much too coarse grind won't let water stick around so this happens, a perfectly good grind can do and is nothing to worry about. Go by flow rate as above. Good scales will help, cheap waterproof ones are available in the tat bazaar. Re the science: you ain't seen nothing yet!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Sphinx said:


> Thanks to everyone for responding, very helpful. I was just wondering though if watery coffee grounds in the filter generally indicates too coarse or too fine or is it unrelated? (I have to admit I had no idea producing espresso was such a science!...but I will get there.).


Wait til you see people blending different spring waters in set ratios to be used for brewing.......


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 10, 2015)

If i ever get to that stage I will go back to Costa Coffee


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Ha! be careful what sections you browse on this forum then 'cos otherwise it's going to be Coffee Coolers and caramel lattes  for you from now on!


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 10, 2015)

I am just happy when I get a flow through the filter at the moment...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sphinx said:


> If i ever get to that stage I will go back to Costa Coffee


Bear in mind that the machine heats the water & provides pressure - if the water is bad, this alone will stop that temperature & pressure doing their job properly, it's the water that really does 'the work'. Hopefully, your water is good, but Volvic is a good datum for a sanity check.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Going back to the original question, if you weigh the grounds and weigh your output ( starter ratio of 1:2 ) and are happy with the resulting drink, don't worry about a sloppy puck. Are you making coffee or are you making pucks?


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 10, 2015)

I have pucks left over from my filter holder. Pre-ground coffee is always a dry and compacted puck, whereas my own ground coffee is wet, often with a little puddle of water on top. I simply wanted to know if it indicates I am doing something wrong (e.g. coffee too fine or coarse), or if it does not mean anything.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

In itself it does not mean anything. The taste of the coffee is a better guide as to whether you are too fine (drying, smokey, ashy), or too coarse (weak, acidic). But this is best assessed against the measurement of coffee used & the weight of drink produced (brew ratio) as a certain grind size will relate to good tasting coffee at different points relative to coarser/finer grind (same coffee, same dose & beverage weights).


----------



## Sphinx (Aug 10, 2015)

ok thanks.


----------

